# Ligon Duncan sermon series on sacraments?



## RamistThomist (Aug 29, 2013)

I've fond a lot of links with Dr Ligon Duncan sermons, but I can't find any that deal specifically with the sacraments or Lord's SUpper. Where can I find these?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 29, 2013)

Jacob,

There was a PCA Colloquium on the Sacraments back in 2008. The only place I could find the audio was on Jeff Meyers' blog:

  Jeff Meyers: Doing the Rite of Communion Right


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Warning to the sheep!*
The blog author (NOT the esteemed Pastor of the sermon series) is associated with (the false) Federal Vision theology.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 29, 2013)

Jacob, he deals with baptism to some degree in his series on covenant theology. 

INDEX Covenant Theology - Dr. J. Ligon Duncan

Hope this helps!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 29, 2013)

Scott1 said:


> *Warning to the sheep!*
> The blog author (NOT the esteemed Pastor of the sermon series) is associated with (the false) Federal Vision theology.



I realized that when I saw Meyers' name. Still, it had a file by Duncan.


----------

